# Cimaron



## EternoBGV

Hello. There were tropical storms called "Cimaron" whose name is contributed by Philippines and they say that it means "Philippine wild ox".  I'd like to know if it is correct or not. And if it is correct, does it refer to generic wild oxen or some specific species of wild oxen? I have looked it up in online Tagalog dictionaries but I can't find it.


----------



## DotterKat

First, what a lot of people refer to as an ox in the Philippines is actually a carabao, a type of water buffalo.
Cimarron or *simaron* in Tagalog refers to something, usually an animal, that is wild, ferocious or savage. Thus it can be applied to horses (kabayong simaron = wild horse), pigs (baboy na simaron = wild pig) or carabaos (kalabaw na simaron = wild carabao). However, this usage is tricky because in many instances *simaron* is used primarily to highlight the ferocity of something (an animal or a tropical storm for instance) and not really the wild, primal or untamed nature of an animal. Thus, I have to say that a Cimarron carabao or kalabaw na simaron is not really a wild, free-ranging, untamed carabao but a more generic carabao that can indeed be that which is raised as a farm animal and therefore domesticated and not "wild" (but can still have a mean and savage disposition).


----------



## mataripis

Not really wild but a brave powerful male animal with horns or huge body.wild animal is Tamaraw.


----------

